

Hacking the Kindle Touch - casca
http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Touch_Hacking

======
tnorthcutt
What are the benefits of hacking/jailbreaking/modifying the Kindle Touch?

~~~
darkarmani
Removing the ads.

~~~
excuse-me
Here I would side with Amazon.

It's not like skipping ads on Tivo or being forced to watch unstoppable
trailers on a Disney DVD.

You have made an honest and fair deal with Amazon. You can buy a Kindle or
they will pay you $20 in return for viewing some pretty unobtrusive ads.
Hacking this version to skip the ads is basically unfair.

In reality few enough people will do it to impact Amazon, and the jailbreakers
probably also own other kindles AND buy more books from Amazon than the
average person - but Amazon is on the side of the angels here.

~~~
qq66
How is skipping ads on Tivo any different? The implicit contract of broadcast
television is that the ads pay for the content.

~~~
excuse-me
I haven't been offered a deal by the advertiser to watch ads for a discount or
pay more for no ads (plus I'm paying a subscription for the cable) - not
watching TV ads isn't stealing whatever Mr Turner says!

It would be like going to buy a car and saying and asking for a discount
because you had seen their ads on billboards along the freeway!

